# Where in Dublin can I ring ESB, Bord Gais for free?



## sadie (30 Jan 2014)

Is there anywhere in Dublin a person can ring Electric Ireland and Bord Gais for free? It seems really unfair that the people on the lowest incomes who most likely don't have a landline have to pay a fortune to ring the utilities to sort out their bills. Maybe there is somewhere you can ring for free?


----------



## Bronte (30 Jan 2014)

I thought they all had freephone numbers, is it not on the back of your bill.  If they don't why not call them and ask them to call you back.


----------



## sadie (30 Jan 2014)

No, they are not freephone numbers they are 'lo-call' 1850 numbers. Only Eircom and UPC are the 4 digit free number. You can't 'ring them and ask them to call you back' because you get through to an automated service which you need to go through at least 5/7 mins of 'options' and know what you are doing in order to get to any option that allows you 'to speak to an agent'. So ringing from a mobile all your minutes are being used up. 
People in trouble with their bills need to ring them quite often and both the cost and the frustration is an added unfair stressor on them.


----------



## Bronte (30 Jan 2014)

I agree that it is frustrating.  How about this as a solution, when you are in town can you call into their office and ask them to connect you to their billing department.  Maybe there is an ESB sub office or somesuch near you.  

Alternatively how about an email to them and ask them to call you back.


----------



## sadie (30 Jan 2014)

It's not actually myself it's a relative with a mental health issue. They don't have email, and I wouldn't have too much faith in them returning a call with a request sent in on a web enquiry-form. 
They are very quick to send a threatening letter or ring about a bill, but then they literally have a barricade of automation to prevent people getting to speak to anyone. If the machine can't understand you it will just end the call. For people who are already compromised, who wouldn't be that confident with making such calls, its very a difficult and daunting task. Not sure how elderly people cope either.
I feel every utility should have at least one number where a person answers and can direct you what Options to choose to get into the queue to speak to someone.


----------



## sadie (30 Jan 2014)

Thanks Sahd. I didn't know that. Is that the same from mobiles?


----------



## Bronte (30 Jan 2014)

sadie said:


> I feel every utility should have at least one number where a person answers


 
I agree with you on that, it drives me loo lah too.  I have to use the 01 number myself as I cannot ring the 1890's.  But at least now you know the cost is per call not per minute.  I think you probably need to ring the ESB for the person you are talking about.


----------



## Time (30 Jan 2014)

http://saynoto1890.com/

Best website for saving money on calls to government depts, utilities etc. I absolutely despise 1850/1890/0818 numbers.


----------



## sadie (30 Jan 2014)

All it would take is someone to take the call, explain it will only cost 30c and to put that person into the phone queue to speak to someone. 
People in trouble with their bills are usually already emotionally compromised due to money worries, they could be someone elderly, hard of hearing, or have little English, or have a communication difficulty. The sense of isolation then when a machine cuts you off must be very unpleasant. 
No one chooses to have trouble with the bills, yet when you speak to some Customer service agents the attitude is that I 'chose' to not pay my bill. 
I guess I could start campaigning at local government level instead of venting on here.


----------

